# Hello from Wisconsin!



## myhorsedream (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! I love horses, but I don't have one yet. My family and I are moving to a farm soon and will get a horse or two soon afterwards. I joined this site to find out as much as I can about horses then post my own experience when I get wiser. But until then I will be filling my head with the beautiful knowledge of horses. Thanks to all who set this up!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi from Minnesota!

Where in Wisconsin? Close enough to MN to attend the MN horse Expo? LOTS of good information, shopping, speakers, demos, there.

We are having several "Own Responsibily" seminars on Saturday 4/28!


----------



## myhorsedream (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm about 4 hours away. Maybe (hopefully) I can come. It sounds very fun and interesting!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Minnesota Horse Expo 2012


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!! :smile:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome from another WI person!:wave:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum nice to meet you


----------



## Belles Mamma (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay! Anyother cheese head over here too


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Its nice to meet people from all over the world


----------

